# Pregnant goat and discharge...help.



## AtHomeDaughter (Jan 5, 2006)

Howdy,

My goat, Melita (6 yr. old nubian) is due Febuary 14 (according to previous owners, who are a reliable source). Yesterday while we (me and the goatie girls) were out enjoying honeysuckle in the wooded areas (I was not eating, just watching them  )....I noticed a small stringy tacky light brown discharge coming from Melitas birthing area. I didn't think too much of it....TODAY mom and I went out to put down more straw (it's cold!) and mom said, Jess, what is that? and Melita had another (new) stringy brown stuff coming from the same area. It's not much, but do you think she will kid early or is this norm??? I checked her dips by her back and tail and I can put half a thumb near the tail (which is normal since bout last month). She is not due til near Feb 14. She is big. Her bag has not filled up yet.

Whatcha' think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know I if you already thought of this but Feb. 14th is 3 weeks from today, maybe she was breed one cycle early than thought. Best wishes with her birth when ever it is.


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

Our first doe to kid this year had goo for 2 months - a Boer. I guess for her that was normal per previous owner. Maybe it's the same with yours. Sure had us up lots of nights waiting for kids! We've got one due Feb. 22 and she's only making a bag and a belly - no goo yet! Good luck with yours!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

My goats have had goo, heavy and light, for 1-2 months before kidding.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

When my NubianX showed a bit of "goop" I cancelled a dental app't and checked on her every half hour the entire day. She had her kids - two weeks later. Sounds like your girl will present you with a lovely kid or two exactly when the time is right. 

NeHi

P.S. Please be sure to post photos of the new baby/ies.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

normal in my goats up to 3-4 weeks ahead. We've got boers.


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think she will kid early. Usually just discharge is not enough to put me on kid watch unless there's like 6-10" of it and it's reddish. I look more for behavioral changes, full shiny udder, sunken sides, etc.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

This is what I look for:

Pawing the ground and digging a nest

talking to her babies before they are born

looking or biting her sides

licking your skin

her udder so tight that it is shiney

her girl parts, her vulva, swollen and pink, also it may gap open when she lays down (however, it may do this ahead of time also)

grunting, panting, obvious discomfort

the doe not wanting you to leave her (depends on the doe)

the doe staying away from the rest of the herd, maybe in the barn or under a tree, claiming an area as her own

pressing her head against a stationary object

just weird behavior

long stringy discharge...or even a big red bubble like a water balloon (then time is VERY near!)

She won't have all of these signs, but some of them.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes my Nubie gal will have slight brownish discarge off & on for a couple of weeks before kidding. Her pre-kidding contactions are easy to see as she is mostly black. She will also stand in one place and kind of rock from side to side as an added bonus. Then go off her feed for several days just to keep things interesting.


----------

